

The Free Software Foundation is now accepting Bitcoin donations - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.fsf.org/blogs/community/bitcoins-a-new-way-to-donate-to-the-fsf

======
edward
You can see their transactions with Bitcoin Block Explorer:

[http://blockexplorer.com/address/1PC9aZC4hNX2rmmrt7uHTfYAS3h...](http://blockexplorer.com/address/1PC9aZC4hNX2rmmrt7uHTfYAS3hRbph4UN)

------
quanticle
Serious question: how is the FSF going to turn its Bitcoins into dollars? The
one thing that's been keeping me away from Bitcoin is the fact that I haven't
seen any really large Bitcoin -> "real currency" sites pop up.

~~~
Locke1689
Also, how do you declare bitcoins on your taxes? It's taxable income, right?

~~~
andreyf
Aren't transactions that occur on bitcoin p2p and "anonymous"? I think Neal
Stephenson once predicted such a system would lead to the end of nation states
(since they could no longer collect taxes)...

~~~
njharman
Many, many people have used "p2p" and anonymous means to attempt tax evasion.
Nation states are pretty good at passing laws to illegalize their activities
and throwing those people in jail.

Nation states will simply make anything that threatens them illegal. See Open
Internet in China for instance. Fringe and criminal types will always get
around it (always have). But the mainstream, the masses will remained
controlled by nation state.

~~~
JonnieCache
_> Many, many people have used "p2p" and anonymous means to attempt tax
evasion_

Suitcases full of used nonconsecutive notes have always done up until now.

